# Help with Malaysian jewel centipede conditions



## dirtclaude (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi!

A friend of mine offered to sell me a Malaysian jewel centipede. I could find no real information on them but having had a long-time fascination with pedes and seeing how absolutely beautiful these specimens were, I really dug and found someone who said it was the same as care for subspinipes. 

I had everything in order, and the centipede is coming in either tomorrow or Tuesday, and while I was doing research again to make sure I hadn't missed anything, I found a post here: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/archive/index.php/t-9609.html that tells me the Malaysians need cooler temperatures. I found somewhere else that the heat killed theirs and that they thrive in cool conditions.

This was around Wednesday I found this out, so I altered the terrarium but am still very worried. Here's a picture, though it's doesn't really "show" too much of how I have this set up.







On the left is a water bowl there (filled with smooth stones to prevent drowning). Directly under it, on the underside of the tank, is a heating pad. The heating pad warms the water and keeps the humidity high -- I did some tests, if I did no misting it stayed at around 65%-75%. If I mist, it spikes up to 90% and then levels around 80%-85% for several hours. I've been misting in the afternoons and evenings.

The temperature proved more difficult. For a time I had the tank in my house's mud room, and the temperature would drop down to 60*-65* or so at night and then rise to 85* in the daytime. Now it's in my room, where temperatures are staying in the ranges of 72*-76* outside the log and 68*-70* inside of it. The humidity is consistent despite temperature for whatever reason, and I have nothing to cover the tank except the hood light so ventilation is good. Is all of this OK? I didn't get exact temperature parameters so this is just what I'm hoping is right.

I keep a book against the glass where the log touches so it's dark inside, and it's stuffed with coco fiber and sphaghum moss for burrowing. Outside of it is mostly sphaghum moss with a few inches of coco fiber under it.

I guess my question is, is everything OK? This is my first pede, it's an AMAZING pede, and I want to get this right. And since there's no much info, I want to be sure I don't have anything else wrong. I'm very excited but also very nervous. If anyone owns one of these guys, I'd be really interested to hear about your setups and parameters.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Mar 30, 2015)

All's good.But if it's your first pede,I don't recommand this species...If there is a problem,you will be disappointed and you will never get another specie..that's my opinion.
Nice setup also

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dirtclaude (Mar 30, 2015)

It's funny actually, I was set up to buy a Haitian giant but the seller knew I really liked the jewels, so he offered me one of them and the price was right. No matter what I think I'd like to work on getting that Haitian giant eventually, since I also liked them. For now though, I'm focusing on taking good care of this guy.


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Mar 30, 2015)

OK.
just,may you tell me the site where you bought it?


----------



## Ripa (Mar 30, 2015)

LeFanDesBugs said:


> All's good.But if it's your first pede,I don't recommand this species...If there is a problem,you will be disappointed and you will never get another specie..that's my opinion.
> Nice setup also


I think the main problem with this subspecies is that, being part of the _subspinipes_ species, it has potent venom (not enough to kill, but enough to wish you were dead), but like all members of _Scolopendra subspinipes_, they are pretty hardy pedes. Just treat it with as much respect as you can and there shouldn't be much issues (should have a nice pair of tongs separating you from the creature, of course).


----------



## dirtclaude (Mar 30, 2015)

Not buying from a site, from a friend-of-a-friend kind of deal. 

Ripa, the bite is definitely something I'll be avoiding! No play-time petting zoo. That was some of my first research, how to treat a bite and what it was like to be bitten. Scary stuff. I have a pair of long tongs and my snake-stick. Also in the cabinet underneath are some pain relievers and hydrocortosone right on hand. It's a relief to hear from someone that they're hardy like other subspinipes, a few posts had me worried they were particularly fragile or something. I'm a worrier.


----------



## CHLee (Mar 31, 2015)

don't let temps ever get above 76f, also, they're not subspinipes.


----------



## Ripa (Mar 31, 2015)

CHLee said:


> don't let temps ever get above 76f, also, they're not subspinipes.


Not according to most recent taxonomy. Most people like to make it so that some "morphs" or "subspecies" are an entirely different species, in the case of the _aztecoreum_ and _polymorpha_, or how many subspecies of _subspinipes_ there are. Don't let dealers fool you, selling a variant or subspecies of a more common species for $100+ the sale price of the typical subspecies/ morph.


----------



## CHLee (Mar 31, 2015)

Ripa said:


> Not according to most recent taxonomy. Most people like to make it so that some "morphs" or "subspecies" are an entirely different species, in the case of the _aztecoreum_ and _polymorpha_, or how many subspecies of _subspinipes_ there are. Don't let dealers fool you, selling a variant or subspecies of a more common species for $100+ the sale price of the typical subspecies/ morph.


I have specimens of both sexes, the terminals are different from subspinipes, also saying that variants shouldn't be sold at a higher price is like saying reptile morphs/ locales should be the same price. You have to take their rarity and accessibility.


----------



## Ripa (Mar 31, 2015)

CHLee said:


> I have specimens of both sexes, the terminals are different from subspinipes, also saying that variants shouldn't be sold at a higher price is like saying reptile morphs/ locales should be the same price. You have to take their rarity and accessibility.


I didn't say they shouldn't, but rather that they shouldn't be sold at a significantly higher price as if it were its own species- the point being is that there's no reason to stretch the truth about pedes being separated into more species than what is true to genetic relationships- sell it off as a morph or subspecies, not as a distinct species. And the terminals may be notably different, but distinct human populations also have distinguishing characteristics that set them apart. Heck, even one population of humans in a high altitude region of the Andes has tolerance to Arsenic, which is potently toxic to most humans. Phenotypes and visibly discernible traits alone are not good indicators of a species. If an alien that somehow evolved to a spacefaring level which only deduced species by phenotype alone, came to Earth and saw a bulldog beside a poodle, they'd probably conclude they were separate species, as well.


----------



## CHLee (Mar 31, 2015)

Ripa said:


> I didn't say they shouldn't, but rather that they shouldn't be sold at a significantly higher price as if it were its own species- the point being is that there's no reason to stretch the truth about pedes being separated into more species than what is true to genetic relationships- sell it off as a morph or subspecies, not as a distinct species. And the terminals may be notably different, but distinct human populations also have distinguishing characteristics that set them apart. Heck, even one population of humans in a high altitude region of the Andes has tolerance to Arsenic, which is potently toxic to most humans. Phenotypes and visibly discernible traits alone are not good indicators of a species. If an alien that somehow evolved to a spacefaring level which only deduced species by phenotype alone, came to Earth and saw a bulldog beside a poodle, they'd probably conclude they were separate species, as well.


prove to me it's a subspinipes then


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 31, 2015)

CHLee is from close enough to this animal's habitat that his advice should be taken seriously.  He is not guessing.  Also, this particular animal has been notoriously difficult to maintain as a captive mostly because hobbyists continue to keep it in an incorrect manner.  

How can a hobbyist determine the genetics of something that they are caring for?  They can't(not yet, anyway).  Morphological differences, like location of spines on terminals legs, shape of tooth plate, amongst others, are crucial to determining which creature you are looking at.  

As far as monetary value...there's no accounting for taste, eh?


----------



## rbourette (Mar 31, 2015)

Ripa said:


> Not according to most recent taxonomy. Most people like to make it so that some "morphs" or "subspecies" are an entirely different species, in the case of the _aztecoreum_ and _polymorpha_, or how many subspecies of _subspinipes_ there are. Don't let dealers fool you, selling a variant or subspecies of a more common species for $100+ the sale price of the typical subspecies/ morph.


May I ask if you have any experience with Malaysian Jewels? I know CHLee has had several specimen and has pointed out the differences between the two to me, I can assure you that they're not Subspinipes.


----------



## Ripa (Mar 31, 2015)

Hmm, perhaps the reason I was doubtful was because any source I find the binomial name of this creature has listed it as a variant of _subspinipes_. I don't know if there is another source that's listed it separately, or perhaps this just demonstrates how invested science actually is in myriapods overall, but from what I've come across, this animal might be along the lines of a cryptic species.

Apologies for that.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Mar 31, 2015)

Ripa said:


> Hmm, perhaps the reason I was doubtful was because any source I find the binomial name of this creature has listed it as a variant of _subspinipes_. I don't know if there is another source that's listed it separately, or perhaps this just demonstrates how invested science actually is in myriapods overall, but from what I've come across, this animal might be along the lines of a cryptic species.
> 
> Apologies for that.


Isn't Scolopendra dehaani it's own species now as well instead of a subspinipes variant?


----------



## Ripa (Mar 31, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Isn't Scolopendra dehaani it's own species now as well instead of a subspinipes variant?


That's what I thought, too, but I see conflicting sources listing it both as _subspinipes dehaani_ and as just _dehaani_. Perhaps someone else wants to bring light to this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 31, 2015)

No apology necessary   Even diehards can't keep up with obscure centipede taxonomy.

Don't have access right now but run a search for "Kronmuller dehaani". Should be a free download of the paper out there somewhere wherein some subspecies were raised to species level..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ripa (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks a bunch! I think I found it- here all for those who are curious- 
courtesy of zonbonzovi:
http://www.academia.edu/7276004/Review_of_subspecies_of_S._subspinipes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Apr 1, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Isn't Scolopendra dehaani it's own species now as well instead of a subspinipes variant?


Yes this is.Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani is now Scolopendra dehaani since several months,I believe!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## HunterScolo (Apr 2, 2022)

Ripa said:


> Not according to most recent taxonomy. Most people like to make it so that some "morphs" or "subspecies" are an entirely different species, in the case of the _aztecoreum_ and _polymorpha_, or how many subspecies of _subspinipes_ there are. Don't let dealers fool you, selling a variant or subspecies of a more common species for $100+ the sale price of the typical subspecies/ morph.


Aztecorum is a true species with 5 identified subspecies. 2018 paper did dna analysis. Not related to polymorpha or heros. Actually a direct descendant of viridis that through convergent evolution changed into a true Sp. 
The ssp. Known as “true Aztec” is from the center of its range in the neotropical northwest of Mexico. They can get 8-9 inches.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 2, 2022)

HunterScolo said:


> Aztecorum is a true species with 5 identified subspecies. 2018 paper did dna analysis. Not related to polymorpha or heros. Actually a direct descendant of viridis that through convergent evolution changed into a true Sp.
> The ssp. Known as “true Aztec” is from the center of its range in the neotropical northwest of Mexico. They can get 8-9 inches.


this post is 7 years old lol


----------



## HunterScolo (Apr 2, 2022)

Rick McJimsey said:


> this post is 7 years old lol


Lmao I know, easy to come across old stuff when it comes to pedes, why I politely just said there has been a paper on the species since the comment was made. Just in case the account was still active they would get some info


----------

